# Sneks



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all,
I keep thinking about getting a corn snake. I know some users here are big reptile keepers themselves, and was wondering if you had a preferred source for corn snake information? A cornsnakecentral, if you will 

Are there any major considerations I should have?


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, some of the major considerations that you should take into hand before buying a corn snake is that they can live for 15+ years, they needs a 40 gallon breeder or larger when they are full grown, and they eat mice. 
I looove snakes and have a reverse okeetee corn snake named Crush 
I am actually working on a topic about corns on my animal-informative site http://dndrabbitry.wix.com/animal-crazy-info#!corn-snakes/js1km I will let you know when it is done! 
If you have any questions, feel free to ask me!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, so far I prefer Tumblr for reptile information. A LOT of sites & forums are either outdated or promote the "industry standard" style of husbandry, which is...lacking, IMO. Bare minimum is considered okay - two hides, one water bowl, no other cage furniture. That may differ for corn snakes, but it's truly ridiculous for ball pythons.

I think this was the caresheet I saw recommended by one of the snake owners I follow - http://f--emasculata.tumblr.com/caresheet I had to go searching for it again, I forgot to bookmark it before. I generally have good luck asking questions on Tumblr, but I can also give you the links of a couple of specific blogs that are nice & good about answering questions if you'd prefer to do that rather than post publicly (as I have gotten one kind of nasty person from that).


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

This page is a great resource if you want to do more than the bare minimum with your corn's habitat http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/ Lots of people post vivariums and things.

This care sheet is up to date and coincides with how I would keep a corn of my own http://www.anapsid.org/corn.html. I would go for a larger enclosure for an adult though just so I could add more hides and branches to it.

Reptileforums.co.uk is pretty good for up to date info. Their search feature kind of sucks though so pinpointing info when you want it can be difficult at times. They're pretty good dudes so go ahead and start a thread of your own if you're interested. They helped calm me down and locate an escaped gecko once.

I feel like butts today, but if you want me to give you a full rundown when I'm feeling better let me know here and I can give you a bunch more facts and places to check for info. I adore corns. I adore everything scaly though :lol:

In the meantime google image search Palmetto corn snake. It'll get you even more excited about them. They found the first one in the wild!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't know anything about corn snakes, but I have been keeping creepy crawlies for awhile. What I can tell you is find a breeder, don't buy from a pet store unless they know what they're doing. Vet your breeder as well just because they know who to put 2 snakes together, doesn't mean they know what they're doing or they just don't breed good lines ( goes back to not knowing what their doing). 

I don't know if corn snakes eat rats, if they do I suggest you switch. It's much cheaper and you don't have to feed as much as often. 

Do your research on the proper setup, what works for one species doesn't work for all.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Giving me lots to read at work 

Though now that I've taken a look, I'm not sure I can commit to 10-15 years with a snake right now  I may have to wait until I've finished school and settled down somewhere.


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

octopushedge said:


> Thanks everyone! Giving me lots to read at work
> 
> Though now that I've taken a look, I'm not sure I can commit to 10-15 years with a snake right now  I may have to wait until I've finished school and settled down somewhere.


Aw thats too bad 
But it is best to wait until you can give the animal the full commitment that they need


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

If corns snakes are anything like Pythons or boas, they really 
That's too bad, but better realize this now then latter!

aren't to hard to keep. Make the proper environment, feed water.


----------

